# E.T. to leave the Earth



## Snailface (Jun 1, 2013)

Not to outer space, mind you, just out of the ground.Legend has it that in 1983, the highly-anticipated Atari game ET sold so poorly that it reportedly
had to have its excess stock of 5 million cartridges buried out in the New Mexico desert. This event,
many video game historians believe, was the catalyst for the video game industry crash of the mid-eighties.

For many years, retro-game buffs have fantasized about the prospect of unearthing these infamous
cartridges. Now it finally looks as if this out-of-this-world fantasy will get off the ground ...


> On Tuesday, Alamogordo's City Commission approved a deal with
> Canada-based film production and entertainment company Fuel Industries
> to excavate the Atari dump site and create a documentary surrounding the
> Alamogordo landfill legend.


 



Source


----------



## Melchizedek (Jun 1, 2013)

The AVGN will discover the truth in his movie


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought this was an urban legend? Nothing about the story makes sense.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 1, 2013)

> So they made a deal to dump at least nine semi trucks full of that merchandise from its El Paso plant in an Alamogordo landfill in late September 1983. The games were crushed and buried under concrete.


 
A pity they won't find the games intact


----------



## Gahars (Jun 1, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> I thought this was an urban legend? Nothing about the story makes sense.


 

They produced too many copies of the game, couldn't sell them, and so disposed of them in a hole in the desert. What doesn't make sense about that?

Anyway, they better be careful about opening that thing. Otherwise...


----------



## KidIce (Jun 1, 2013)

Qtis said:


> A pity they won't find the games intact


 
WTF is wrong w/ you? Who would want to find a working copy?!? That game was horrible... And causes cancer.


----------



## bowser (Jun 1, 2013)

When I last played E.T. on my Mattel Intellivision around 18 years ago, I could never get him out of the pit that he used to fall into. How ironic.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> They produced too many copies of the game, couldn't sell them, and so disposed of them in a hole in the desert. What doesn't make sense about that?


recycling, they could have easily made some money back
not a single piece of evidence exists to support this 30 year urban legend besides some hearsay
that's why it doesn't make sense


----------



## thaddius (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuel Industries? Could that be the Ottawa-based video game company (who recently underwent a name change) Fuel Youth Engagement? They probably weren't answering e-mails as of Wednesday because they were tied up in the Ottawa International Game Conference. I'll ask my contacts there.


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> They produced too many copies of the game, couldn't sell them, and so disposed of them in a hole in the desert. What doesn't make sense about that?


 
I've read interviews with former Atari executives who stated that all that went into the landfill was the unusable equipment/parts from the Atari factory that was being closed due to production being moved abroad to cut costs.

The old BS about them producing 1 million more ET carts than there were VCS machines in existence makes no sense, the company might have been horribly mismanaged at that time, but no game manufacturer produces more games than their known user base can absorb. And as for burying systems alongside the carts - why would they? The VCS continued to be sold in one form or another well into the 1990s, in fact I'm pretty sure you can still buy a version with built in games.

Even if it were true, why bother excavating? Whatever they might find will be essentially worthless. What a waste of money, there are people in North America who can't afford to eat or pay rent, and this is a priority for someone?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 1, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> Even if it were true, why bother excavating? Whatever they might find will be essentially worthless. What a waste of money, there are people in North America who can't afford to eat or pay rent, and this is a priority for someone?


 
To make what should be a fairly entertaining documentary about the story. It says it right there. They're a film company. They're not just excavating shit for the heck of it. What do you expect an entertainment and film production company to do? Donate their production budget to the poor?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd love to have a copy of E.T.
It's a piece of gaming history.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 1, 2013)

Couldn't they have reused the cartridge shells for other games?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 1, 2013)

3 year's ago when I was at my sister's house in Canada, we decided to go to some flea markets, I saw a loose copy of the game. I asked the lady how much she wanted for it, because I wanted to experience how bad the game was myself, without going to emulation, the seller wanted 40 because "it is and old game" I told her the game is not worth $2 and showed her how much it was on ebay. She got mad because she said that she bought the game in a pawn shop for $25 and the pawn shop owner said it was worth over $50.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 1, 2013)

Ah yes, I heard about this too. 5 million copies, wtf where they thinking.... And just dumping them somewhere, good job! That really solves it


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 1, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> To make what should be a fairly entertaining documentary about the story. It says it right there. They're a film company. They're not just excavating shit for the heck of it. What do you expect an entertainment and film production company to do? Donate their production budget to the poor?


 
Yup, a documentary about digging up a landfill full of crap that nobody wanted then and nobody wants now is going to be gripping stuff. Or they could make a useful documentary about the uneven distribution of wealth in the United States and how some people can't afford to go to the Doctor whilst rich spoiled kids fret about the specs of the new Xbox. Coming from the Philippines I would expect you to understand the divide between haves and have-nots.


----------



## Ergo (Jun 1, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> Yup, a documentary about digging up a landfill full of crap that nobody wanted then and nobody wants now is going to be gripping stuff. Or they could make a useful documentary about the uneven distribution of wealth in the United States and how some people can't afford to go to the Doctor whilst rich spoiled kids fret about the specs of the new Xbox. *Coming from the Philippines I would expect you to understand the divide between haves and have-nots.*


 
WOW, culturally chauvinistic (and condescending...but I repeat myself) much??


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 1, 2013)

So at first, I was going to say:

Wait, they're gonna...

Oh... oh my...

But then I read:



mechagouki said:


> I've read interviews with former Atari executives who stated that all that went into the landfill was the unusable equipment/parts from the Atari factory that was being closed due to production being moved abroad to cut costs.
> 
> The old BS about them producing 1 million more ET carts than there were VCS machines in existence makes no sense, the company might have been horribly mismanaged at that time, but no game manufacturer produces more games than their known user base can absorb. And as for burying systems alongside the carts - why would they? The VCS continued to be sold in one form or another well into the 1990s, in fact I'm pretty sure you can still buy a version with built in games.
> 
> Even if it were true, why bother excavating? Whatever they might find will be essentially worthless. What a waste of money, there are people in North America who can't afford to eat or pay rent, and this is a priority for someone?


 


mechagouki said:


> Yup, a documentary about digging up a landfill full of crap that nobody wanted then and nobody wants now is going to be gripping stuff. Or they could make a useful documentary about the uneven distribution of wealth in the United States and how some people can't afford to go to the Doctor whilst rich spoiled kids fret about the specs of the new Xbox. Coming from the Philippines I would expect you to understand the divide between haves and have-nots.


 

I'm sure that these *FILM PRODUCERS FROM CANADA* are really concerned about the distribution of wealth among *THE POOR OF THE UNITED SATES OF AMERICA*.

Better yet, let's have them give all of their money to the poor, go into bankruptcy, shut down their production company/studio, and join the ranks of the poor.  Then not make a documentary about it because suddenly they can't afford to.


----------



## KidIce (Jun 1, 2013)

bowser said:


> When I last played E.T. on my Mattel Intellivision around 18 years ago, I could never get him out of the pit that he used to fall into. How ironic.


 
It was never released for the Intellivison... Serious bonus points to Mattel for not allowing that piece of filth to sully their system, though.


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting fact many people don't know: E.T. for Atari actually sold VERY VERY well.
The problem was that  they made about 20x as many copies of the game as people who owned an Atari.

The more you know.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> they made about 20x as many copies of the game as people who owned an Atari.


Why would they do that?


----------



## Another World (Jun 1, 2013)

KidIce said:


> WTF is wrong w/ you? Who would want to find a working copy?!? That game was horrible... And causes cancer.



thank you for that completely unfounded and ridiculous statement. perhaps you should actually try playing it.



> E.T. met with initial commercial success. It was among the top four on Billboard magazine's "Top 15 Video Games" sales list in December 1982 and January 1983. The game eventually sold 1.5 million units, becoming one of the best-selling Atari 2600 titles. However, between 2.5 and 3.5 million cartridges went unsold. Excess inventory prompted retailers to steadily discount the price.



do you blame the game or should you blame the huge production run?



> Despite sales figures, the quantity of unsold merchandise, coupled with the expensive movie license and the large amount of returns, made E.T. a financial failure for Atari.



this game is hated because history tells you to hate it. it actually is a surprisingly fun game. it featured one of the first home game title screens. it featured an ending cut scene that may have been a first. it featured multiple goals that could be obtained in multiple ways, in a open-ended world. it packed all of the major aspects of the movie, non-violently, into a tiny 16kb rom.

the only things to complain about is the difficulty it takes to escape some of the pit falls and the collision detection. and if those are your hang-ups then i suggest you give this a read: http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/

-another world


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 1, 2013)

Ergo said:


> WOW, culturally chauvinistic (and condescending...but I repeat myself) much??


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Marcos

Read .Learn.



			
				SicklyBoy said:
			
		

> I'm sure that these *FILM PRODUCERS FROM CANADA* are really concerned about the distribution of wealth among *THE POOR OF THE UNITED SATES OF AMERICA*.
> 
> Better yet, let's have them give all of their money to the poor, go into bankruptcy, shut down their production company/studio, and join the ranks of the poor. Then not make a documentary about it because suddenly they can't afford to.


 
That's the kind of naive, self-centered comment I would expect from someone who spends a large part of their waking hours creating pixelated fantasy lands. Of course people in Canada care about people in the United States, it's not a question of nationality, but one of humanity.


----------



## bowser (Jun 1, 2013)

KidIce said:


> It was never released for the Intellivison... Serious bonus points to Mattel for not allowing that piece of filth to sully their system, though.


Hey you're right! 

I just googled it and it turns out I actually had the Mattel Intellivision 2 with the System Changer add-on. The System Changer was designed by Mattel to be a Atari 2600 clone and that's how I played Atari games. I was only around 10 years old at the time and didn't know all this stuff. I just wanted to play some games


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Why would they do that?


Because back then video games/consoles weren't the biggest/best of the businesses you could get into, and as a result, they kept very poor record of how many sold vs how many made/shipped.

That combined with  Gahars's thing below of meeting "imagined demand"


----------



## Gahars (Jun 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Why would they do that?


 

I remember reading that Atari expected this game to be a massive system seller. They also rushed production to get it out as fast as possible (I believe the designer was only given 6 or so weeks to develop the thing) in the hopes of meeting the imagined demand.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2013)

This is actually a pretty interesting development - I do wonder what they'll find _(if anything)_ down there...


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I remember reading that Atari expected this game to be a massive system seller.


But still. The 2600 was 5 years old at the time. You'd think most of the people that might have had an interest in it would have bought it by then, and that the increase in sales wouldn't be that drastic. 

I've done some research, and by 1982 Atari had sold 10 million units. The ET game "sold 1.5 million at launch," and Atari was "left with between 2.5 and 3.5 million unsold", so they made 4-5 million cartridges. Pac-Man on the Atari had sold 7 million copies, and ET was insanely hyped up and sought after, so 5 million copies wasn't a far-fetched estimate.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Marcos
> That's the kind of naive, self-centered comment I would expect from someone who spends a large part of their waking hours creating pixelated fantasy lands. Of course people in Canada care about people in the United States, it's not a question of nationality, but one of humanity.


I think you're having issues understanding that characterizing an entire nation is still *not* right. Linking to Wikipedia just to say "see how right I am?!" is definitely not okay. You might as well say I'm American, so I must be obese. Then, when people call you out on it, point to the high obesity rate on wikipedia and somehow say that's justification for your narrow minded point of view. No, you just proved nothing except that it's a possibility. That _could_ be an accurate way to assume I am based on my nation, but it's absolutely inconsiderate to the personal situation of the individual you're trying to file away into a neat cabinet of general descriptions. Just quit while you're perilously far behind.

Oh, by the way, I grew up as a lower class American. I was on the brink of homelessness all the time. You know what I always liked though? Movies. Games. Music. Entertainment. It is far, far more important than you're giving it credit for, and this idealist notion that all companies with money should donate to the poor is absolutely ridiculous. This is not an idealist world. We do not live in a utopia. Anybody who is at any point poor knows that you can't depend on the world to carry your ass. You have to do it yourself. I'd rather companies just keep making their products, whatever they may be, so that I can continue to enjoy them whenever possible.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Why would they do that?


they did that thinking that because this was a game of a famous movie it would be a system seller


----------



## RowanDDR (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't believe you've all fallen for this. What is today's date. Thats right, 1st April... oh wait a minute, 1st June????


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 1, 2013)

Another World said:


> it featured one of the first home game title screens



No it didn't. Most Intellivision games, many of which predate ET (the movie let alone the 2600 game) had a title screen.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 1, 2013)

I heard the documentary will be called, "Shovelware."


----------



## kehkou (Jun 1, 2013)

Heard this on the news a few days ago. That dump is not too far from where I live, I should go snag a piece of a cart shell as a souvi. "Canada-based"? Why not let ABQ Studios produce the documentary?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see what comes of this!


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 1, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Interesting fact many people don't know: E.T. for Atari actually sold VERY VERY well.
> The problem was that they made about 20x as many copies of the game as people who owned an Atari.
> 
> The more you know.


Are you including those of us that owned the Sears Brand Tele-Games and/or Colecovision with the 2600 adapter?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 1, 2013)

THEY DUMPED ALL THE REAL VERSIONS OF THE GAME IN SOME HOLE AND SOLD EVERYONE ELSE A TERRIBLE FAKE VERSION SO THAT DECADES LATER WE WOULD DIG THEM UP AND FIND OUT THAT THIS GAME IS ACTUALLY GOOD!!!!!!
Duh.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This is actually a pretty interesting development - I do wonder what they'll find _(if anything)_ down there...





GameWinner said:


> I can't wait to see what comes of this!


I'm predicting an event that will rival the hype and hoopla of the Geraldo special where he unearthed Al Capone's tomb, but end much like the 2007 Tulsa, OK "Time Capsule Opening" that left people completely disappointed.  <...and that's me being optimistic.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Jun 2, 2013)

now I'm remembering this...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> Yup, a documentary about digging up a landfill full of crap that nobody wanted then and nobody wants now is going to be gripping stuff. Or they could make a useful documentary about the uneven distribution of wealth in the United States and how some people can't afford to go to the Doctor whilst rich spoiled kids fret about the specs of the new Xbox. Coming from the Philippines I would expect you to understand the divide between haves and have-nots.


 
I'd love to watch a documentary about it considering that it would likely be a way of describing the E.T. cartridges to the crash of the video game industry, which, as a gamer, I find to be a very interesting. Sure, I'd also find a documentary about economic classes in the United States very interesting, but if I wanted to watch one, I'd get one since there are hundreds of documentaries about the economic status of the US. For chrissake, I just watched one on HBO last night.

You are blatantly ignoring the fact that the best thing about the media is its diversity. You can make a movie, a book, a tv show, a video game, an essay, a painting, or whatever about anything, and their being art ensures that you can go wild with them. You can make anything about anything, and I don't think we should limit these to things that are related to economics or politics or whatever. And normally, something like this, which would likely describe a crash of an industry, would always contain a hint of economic or cultural implication. Most films use their subject matter to imply something deeper than what the story suggests.



mechagouki said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Marcos
> 
> Read .Learn.
> 
> That's the kind of naive, self-centered comment I would expect from someone who spends a large part of their waking hours creating pixelated fantasy lands. Of course people in Canada care about people in the United States, it's not a question of nationality, but one of humanity.


And there are approximately 500 fucking movies and documentaries on poverty here in the Philippines. For chrissake, we even have a sub-genre of film called Poverty Porn. I am already on a sensory overload from them. I have watched way too many of them for a 16 year old boy. I KNOW. And obviously, as a Filipino, I care. But really, I was talking about a Canadian company making a documentary about a topic that I, as an individual, would find interesting. And I don't think the fact that my society has poverty or a division of class should have any influence on that matter.

I mean, the highest grossing Filipino film in our history? A comedy. The second is also a comedy. The two films were watched by everyone, rich and poor. The people already know about their problems; we see it on the news, we see it in our movies, we even hear it in our songs, but every trip to the movies doesn't have to be devoted to reminding them of that.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Why would they do that?


 
Could be something as simple as an administration error.

As others have eluded to, no matter how badly a company was run there's no way they'd _intentionally_ over order by such a margin. But a poorly administrated company could easily have one hungover staff member write one too many zeros in a quantity column on an order, and one exec who doesn't give a shit could quite easily have signed it off without reading it.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 2, 2013)

I've read somewhere that this game was rushed? What I mean by rushed is that they wanted it out quickly it think it was only made in 3-6 months


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 2, 2013)

sooo.... is it me, or did EVERYONE just fall for the obvious troll?


----------



## KidIce (Jun 2, 2013)

Another World said:


> thank you for that completely unfounded and ridiculous statement. perhaps you should actually try playing it.
> 
> do you blame the game or should you blame the huge production run?
> 
> ...


 
Ridiculous? Maybe. The cancer bit was an obvious joke but I'll accept ridiculous.

Unfounded? No. It's your assumption that I've never played the game because my opinion of it differs from yours that is unfounded.

I owned a VCS in the 80's. I had the game back in those days, even finished it once or twice, and I assure it sucks. Its "firsts" and technical accomplishments do not over come its piss poor and epically frustrating game play. The fact that your link spends a good portion of the page providing code to fix said issues only proves my point. History isn't what makes me think ET on the VCS sucked, experience does. You have no idea how glad I was when I managed to trade it to a class mate for Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Another World (Jun 2, 2013)

As I am looking at both my original Atari 2600 and my copy of the game, I can assure you that you can not assure me that "it sucks". the game is hardly frustrating. the pit falls can be frustrating, yet it is possible to win the game without going in a single pit.

-another world


----------



## J-Machine (Jun 2, 2013)

My copy of E.T. cries over this news. It seems both stupid and soul crushing to finally know whats going to be in there instead of having a wonderful modern day myth.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 2, 2013)

Whats with the poverty stuff? Is it cause NM is one of the poorest states (we can't even afford water).


DJPlace said:


> I've read somewhere that this game was rushed? what i mean by rushed is that they wanted it out quickly it think it was only made in 3-6 months


More like 5-6 weeks.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't imagine anything of real value being retrieved from this.  It's not a tomb, vault, sarcophagus, time capsule, etc.; it's a landfill!  I doubt anything was carefully placed in there.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 2, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> I can't imagine anything of real value being retrieved from this. It's not a tomb, vault, sarcophagus, time capsule, etc.; it's a landfill! I doubt anything was carefully placed in there.


Its a piece of gaming history (for me a personal intrest as I reside in NM and was born in the same west Texas city as those cartriges) and a key to the North American Video game crash of '83. That is, of course, if teh rumorz b tru.


----------



## KidIce (Jun 2, 2013)

Another World said:


> As I am looking at both my original Atari 2600 and my copy of the game, I can assure you that you can not assure me that "it sucks". the game is hardly frustrating. the pit falls can be frustrating, yet it is possible to win the game without going in a single pit.
> 
> -another world


 
Your opinion of the game is very different from mine, and I probably should have worded my statement better to reflect this, "I can assure you that I thought the game sucked even when I owned a copy." It may very well be possible to finish the game w/o going into a single pit but that was not the case w/ me. I knew I needed Gertie's flower, which always seemed to be in a pit. Also, while the "enemies couldn't hurt you" they most certainly could make your trials difficult and so you ran from them... Often into a pit.

I don't agree w/ some of the YouTube videos and other legend induced hatred for this game that has spread, but I'd rather play Combat in two player mode by myself than ET. To put it bluntly of all the games I ever owned on the 2600, that is the only game I ever had any animosity about... And I even owned Jedi Arena and at one point thought Dragon Stomper was awesome ('cause it was the closest thing to D&D I could play on a electronic device that I owned at the time).

Yeah... I'm exploiting the bandwagon hatred to post a bit of comedy, but the fact of the matter is I hated that game back when I got it as a Christmas present and I still have the same feelings today.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 2, 2013)

mechagouki said:


> Yup, a documentary about digging up a landfill full of crap that nobody wanted then and nobody wants now is going to be gripping stuff. Or they could make a useful documentary about the uneven distribution of wealth in the United States and how some people can't afford to go to the Doctor whilst rich spoiled kids fret about the specs of the new Xbox. Coming from the Philippines I would expect you to understand the divide between haves and have-nots.


 
The OP explains why it will be an interesting documentary, the failure of E.T. was the "Catalyst" of the gaming industry crash and them burying the games is the highlight of their failure.
I would much rather watch a documentary about the video games industry crash than watch a documentary about how poor people are poor while rich people are rich.
Also shut the hell up about how it's bad that there are people that are poor, go give them your money instead of complaining about a documentary cause it has nothing to do with poor people


----------



## kehkou (Jun 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> The OP explains why it will be an interesting documentary, the failure of E.T. was the "Catalyst" of the gaming industry crash and them burying the games is the highlight of their failure.
> I would much rather watch a documentary about the video games industry crash than watch a documentary about how poor people are poor while rich people are rich.
> Also shut the hell up about how it's bad that there are people that are poor, go give them your money instead of complaining about a documentary cause it has nothing to do with poor people


Amen.


----------



## tatripp (Jun 2, 2013)

They should put this game on virtual console.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 2, 2013)

KingdomBlade said:


> I'd love to watch a documentary about it considering that it would likely be a way of describing the E.T. cartridges to the crash of the video game industry, which, as a gamer, I find to be a very interesting. Sure, I'd also find a documentary about economic classes in the United States very interesting, but if I wanted to watch one, I'd get one since there are hundreds of documentaries about the economic status of the US. For chrissake, I just watched one on HBO last night.
> 
> You are blatantly ignoring the fact that the best thing about the media is its diversity. You can make a movie, a book, a tv show, a video game, an essay, a painting, or whatever about anything, and their being art ensures that you can go wild with them. You can make anything about anything, and I don't think we should limit these to things that are related to economics or politics or whatever. And normally, something like this, which would likely describe a crash of an industry, would always contain a hint of economic or cultural implication. Most films use their subject matter to imply something deeper than what the story suggests.
> 
> ...


 
That's getting off track.  If there isn't enough relation between E.T. and the Philippines, probably best saved for another topic.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 2, 2013)

I've got to admit...after a few not-so-pleasant first thoughts, the idea isn't so bad at all.

First off: this filming company obviously isn't "just" going to dig around and film the result. A documentary about the video game crash of '83 could be very interesting (though it has to be said that Norman 'the gaming historian' Caruso already did a good job on that).

Second: why is it such a bad thing to poke around in there? This isn't some place carrying an ancient Egyptian curse or something, so I don't see the reason not to. Truth be told: if you want to make a documentary on old games, this is one of the few things you can actually show that isn't people talking or screen demo's. As far as story telling goes, it's actually quite a good angle.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2013)

Totally off-topic but when I started reading the OP I thought
Hmm.... 'ET' & 'Desert location'

OMG - this is the REAL Area 51 !!!!!


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

CannonFoddr said:


> Totally off-topic but when I started reading the OP I thought
> Hmm.... 'ET' & 'Desert location'
> 
> OMG - this is the REAL Area 51 !!!!!


so that's why Alamagordo has an Air Force base!


----------



## wojiaolsya (Jun 4, 2013)

WHAT A GREAT GAME!!!


----------

